# Questions about Liquid Cooling



## d4rkv (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi all,
I am currently running an Intel BXTS13X liquid cooler, for the past 4+ years and my questions are:

1. How long does a liquid cooler last?
2. Do I need to exchange liquid (assume its distilled water)?

I am just curious, since I carried this cooler over from my previous build an LGA1366 socket and now for my LGA2011-V3. 

my CPU is i7 5820k OC'd at 3.8ghz, current temperature is 32C idle and on load 46C.

Thanks,



d4rkv


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1. It should last the entire length of the PC. I wouldn't worry unless temps are showing poor values.

2. It's a closed loop system, so you shouldn't need to replace the liquid inside.


----------



## 1080isnotenough (May 19, 2016)

Maybe think about some different cooling liquid, if you want to get the most out of a cooling system. Different liquids have different capabilities regarding thermal diffusivity and conductivity (read more about that here: Thermal Diffusivity / Thermal Conductivity : LINSEIS - Thermische Analyse - Hersteller für Messsysteme).
I mean most still use water as it's the easiest to use and those the job well enough, but I feel it's fun to tinker with different options.


----------

